# Utricularia graminifolia



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Have anyone try this before?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Utricularia graminifolia belongs to the bladderwort family (Lentibulariaceae) and originates in SE Asia .

grow rate - medium. lighting - medium to high.
Lighting needs to be within the 2.5~3wpg range. CO2 injection is a necessity, a mist of C02 is recommended. Fertilization should be diligent, NPK, TE and Fe.


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

I kind of want to try it but then I am scare to
same with downoi


----------

